# My Folder



## Susi (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, 

I am not so new anymore, but still have a question concerning my folder.
I have 30 messages now and am only allowed up t 50.  I would like to delete all that are on the folder so that I can receive more.  I really dont know how to do this.  I really daft, but those who dont ask dont learn?  Please give me a hand on how to do this.

Susi


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2005)

There is a little box to the right of the message title, check that off and then go down to the bottom of the screen, there will be a little box asking what you want to do. Scroll through the options til you see delete and hilite that. That should do it.


----------



## Susi (Aug 5, 2005)

I am till stuck.

do I go to:  Download all private messages

                 XML / CSV / Text    ??????????????????????

help

Susi


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2005)

Just above that. On a dark blue bar, it usually says "Selected messages: Move to Folder" I think. Scroll the options in there, the second one is delete. Try that.


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2005)

Did you get it Susi? Let me know.


----------



## Susi (Aug 5, 2005)

*oops*

I managed to get rid of some but ´now it says

inbox contains 0 messages but 22 messages stored 
susi  it must be ´the weekend


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2005)

Check the Sent Items folder. That is likely the issue.


----------



## MJ (Aug 5, 2005)

I can fix this problem if you want. Want them all deleted?


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2005)

MJ, can you fix it for her? And maybe you could adjust her settings so she doesn't save messages in her Sent Items so she doesn't have to try to figure it out anymore?


----------



## MJ (Aug 5, 2005)

The problem should be fixed now.


----------

